# Netzwerk nachträglich installieren

## obmib

Hallo,

ich gehe mit einem Wlan-Stick ins Internet und möchte den nun unter Gentoo zum laufen bekommen. Ich habe die Config-Daten von meiner alten Linuxpartition kopiert -wo das wlan funktioniert hat- die Treiber installiert und alles so gemacht wie beim anderen System.

Leider hab ich bei der Installation noch kein Netzwerk eingerichtet, das muss ich wohl jetzt nachträglich machen. Das Problem ist dass ich mich nicht wirklich bei den Docs zurechtfinde. Ich habe die /etc/conf.d/net editiert, allerdings wird beim Booten das angezeigt:

Bringing eth0 up (192.168.1.100)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started

ifconfig bring mir nur lo aber nichts mit eth0

Um wlan0 nutzen zu können muss erstmal ein eth0 vorhanden sein.

Ich glaube da liegt das Problem.

In der /etc/conf.d/net steht das:

iface_eth0="192.168.1.100 broadcast 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0!

gateway="eth0/192.168.1.1"

Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem weiterhelfen?

Schönen Gruß

obmib

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> Um wlan0 nutzen zu können muss erstmal ein eth0 vorhanden sein.

 

nein, das stimmt nicht...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In der /etc/conf.d/net steht das:
> 
> iface_eth0="192.168.1.100 broadcast 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0!
> ...

 

genau und da schreibst du noch die daten für dein wlan dev rein.

ABER: was liefert "ifconfig -a"??

ist da dein device dabei?

wenn nein, dann hast du im kernel was vergessen oder einen nicht funktionierenden treiber...

ciao einstweilen.

----------

## obmib

Hi,

ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Einstellungen für wlan0 dann von eth0 übernommen werden!

(alias....)

Hier ist eine Anleitung: funktioniert so wie es da steht für mein Gentoosystem aber nicht: http://www.andis-linuxpage.de/html/wlan.html

Bei meinem anderen System hat der Treiber ja funktioniert!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Einstellungen für wlan0 dann von eth0 übernommen werden!

 

ja, das stimmt, aber wenn du kein anders dev hast, wird das nicht viel bringen...

 *Quote:*   

> Bei meinem anderen System hat der Treiber ja funktioniert!

 

das kann schon sein, aber fakt ist, dass es momentan nicht funktioniert oder?? output von ifconfig -a bitte!

installier mal "wireless-config". anleitung in folgendem thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435&highlight=wlan

hth,

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hi,

ifconfig -a gibt nur lo aus. Von eth0 oder wlan0 steht da nichts.

Ich werd mal nach dem wireless-config schauen, aber war bisher mit dem anderen Treiber immer zufrieden...

Achja, der Stick ist ein MA111 wenn es wichtig ist...

//edit: ohne Internet kann ich nichts vom Internet emergen, bin grade mit meinem Laptop online.... also wird das mit dem wireless-config nicht funktionieren...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a gibt nur lo aus. Von eth0 oder wlan0 steht da nichts.

 

dh: leuchtet deine karte? bzw. ist sie unter "lspci" aufgelistet?

wenn nein: kernel neu compilen, mit den nötigen optionen!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werd mal nach dem wireless-config schauen, aber war bisher mit dem anderen Treiber immer zufrieden...

 

bitte lies mal, was das macht (das sollte dir den befehl "iwconfig" liefern).

ciao

----------

## obmib

Der USB-Stick leuchtet schon beim Booten.

Wie komm ich an die lspci?

Was wären denn die nötigen Optionen? Dachte ich hätte alles was ich brauche mit aufgenommen...

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Wie komm ich an die lspci?
> 
> 

 

lspci ist ein kommando.

wenn du es nicht so aufrufen kannst, musst du es mit

```
emerge lspci
```

mergen...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> Der USB-Stick leuchtet schon beim Booten.

 

gut.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie komm ich an die lspci?

 

hmmm. als root solltest du die haben. wenn nicht, dann:

"emerge pciutils".

wenn du nicht online gehen kannst, dann schau dir den link an, den emerge laden will und lad es händisch runter. danach kopierst du die datei nach /usr/portage/distfiles

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was wären denn die nötigen Optionen? Dachte ich hätte alles was ich brauche mit aufgenommen...

 

du kannst nicht einfach config files von einer anderen distro übernehmen... die müssen ja nicht überall gleich liegen.

schau dir:

/etc/conf.d/net und /etc/conf.d/wireless und /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf an.

wie gesagt: hat aber erst sinn, wenn du ein "wlan-device" hast...

ist der treiber geladen? dh: gemodprobed?

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hi,

die Config-Files sind ja von dem Wlan-treiber, die müssten doch gleich sein...

Von Slackware an sich hab ich ja nichts kopiert.

modprobe gibt zwar keinen Fehler aus, aber irgendwie kommt da trotzdem nichts...  :Sad: 

Werd das mit dem emerge lspci mal machen. 

Was man nicht alles braucht  :Wink: 

Danke übrigens für deine Hilfe, hoffe ich bekomme das dann hin...

//edit: lspci gibt mir meine Host bridge, PCI bridge, Ethernet controller (onboard), FireWire, Video controller, Multimedia controller, Audio controller, USB controller, Isa bridge und ide interface aus, aber von meinem Wlan-Stick ist nichts zu sehen....  :Sad: Last edited by obmib on Sun Sep 05, 2004 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmm config files vom treiber? strange.. du meinst die firmware oder?

 *obmib wrote:*   

> Werd das mit dem emerge lspci mal machen. 
> 
> Was man nicht alles braucht 

 

so leid es mir tut. emerge lspci wird nicht gehen.

mach mal "emerge pciutils" wie von mir vorgeschlagen...

ciao

----------

## manuels

was sagt denn lsusb (von den usbutils dann wohl...?  :Embarassed:  )

was sagt denn

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WIRE
```

???

----------

## obmib

Sorry, hatte mich vertippt! Meinte ja emerge pciutils.

Okay, das funktionierte.

Das Ergebniss steht oben im Edit

Mit den config files vom Treiber mein ich die Dinger die beim ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/ dabei sind. Das müssten doch die gleichen sein. (wlan.conf, wlancfg-DEFAULT)

Unter resolv.conf hab ich das alias eingetragen, scheint aber bei jedem Neustart weg zu sein...

----------

## obmib

 *manuels wrote:*   

> was sagt denn lsusb (von den usbutils dann wohl...?  )
> 
> was sagt denn
> 
> ```
> ...

 

lsusb sagt cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)

Hab den Stick allerdings nicht drinnen, da ich sonst hier keine Verbindung hab...

----------

## manuels

dann hast du usb wohl garnich im kernel aktiviert oder die module nicht geladen.

gibt

```
modprobe ohci-hcd

modprobe ehci-hcd

```

irgendwas im dmesg?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

also hotplug hast du ja auch installiert oder?

wie ich gerade gelesen habe sollte "NETGEAR WG111 802.11g Wireless USB2.0 Adapter" mit dem Prism54 Treiber laufen... dh: option im kernel (als modul) aktivieren und den neuesten prism patch einspielen.

kernel compilen und modul laden (modprobe prism54)

und ifconfig -a posten

hth,

ciao

----------

## obmib

Meinst du das funktioniert dann auch mit meinem MA111?

Danke, ich werd dann mal neu kompilieren und mich melden.

Kannst du mir den Link für den prism-patch geben?

Schönen Gruß

----------

## manuels

schau mal hier:

http://www.prism54.org/

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *manuels wrote:*   

> schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.prism54.org/

 

halt halt...

hab mich verlesen sorry.... WG != MA!

wie ich lese, sollte es mit linux-wlan-ng laufen...

dh:

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge linux-wlan-ng

sorry für die umstände  :Smile: 

hth,

ciao

----------

## manuels

aber

 *Quote:*   

> cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2) 

 

sagt doch wohl, dass der Kernel vom usb gar nichts weiss!!!  :Confused: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *manuels wrote:*   

> aber
> 
>  *Quote:*   cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)  
> 
> sagt doch wohl, dass der Kernel vom usb gar nichts weiss!!! 

 

jo, schaut so aus...

1) hast du usbsupport im kernel ehci und uhci?

2) hast du hotplug emerged und am laufen?

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

ich hab mal hotplug aktiviert, wlan-ng geemerged und dann alles etwas angepasst.

ifconfig -a gibt jetzt auch wlan aus: wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Allerdings bekomme ich keine Verbindung zu meinem Router...

Beim Booten leuchtet der Stick, wenn die Treiber geladen sind blinkt er.

Also ich kann den Router nicht anpingen also komme ich nicht ins Internet. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? Sagt mir welche Dateien ihr braucht um zu wissen was falsch läuft, dann geb ich sie euch.

Ich würde mich super über Hilfe freuen, bis jetzt schonmal vielen Dank an die Helfer.

Schönen Gruß

obmib

----------

## sarahb523

du mußt dein device doch erstmal mit IP & Co. bzw, dhcp konfigurieren. Um es erstmal temporär zu konfigurieren:

```

net-setup wlan0

```

falls du net-setup nich haben solltest, kannst du auch

```

ifconfig wlan0 ip

```

(bei ip deine IP angeben)

verwenden. Dauerhaft wird dann wlan0 wie z.b. eine zweite netzwerkkarte konfiguriert (siehe gentoo docs)

----------

## obmib

Hi,

das passiert:

```

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.100

ping 192.168.1.1 (router)

Ping 192.158.1.1 (192.158.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.158.1.100 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

"

"

"

--- 192.158.1.1 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packets loss, time 5021ms, pipe 3

```

Scheint nicht zu funktionieren...

Wie mach ich es wenn ich meine Adresse über dhcp haben will?

Schönen Gruß

----------

## _hephaistos_

dann machst

dhcpcd wlan0

good luck  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

dhcpcd wlan0 geht ohne Fehler

Nach einem ping 192.168.1.1 kommt aber nurnoch

connect: Network is unreachable

Also die Veränderung gefällt mir nicht so....

----------

## _hephaistos_

dann poste bitte mal ein "ifconfig" nachdem du dhcpcd wlan0 ausgeführt hast...

 *Quote:*   

> Also die Veränderung gefällt mir nicht so....

 

welche veränderung?

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

dabei kommt das raus:

wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:09:5B:B3:8F:FC

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:16 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

Schönen Gruß.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm was hastn für einen accesspoint? wpa oder wep hast ja nicht aktiviert oder? probiers auf alle fälle mal OHNE!!

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

gibt es einen Grund warum mein Stick nach dem laden der Treiber blinkt?

Das WEP kann ich nicht ändern, da der Rest der Familie grade im Inet ist und wenn ich den WEP-Schlüssel abschalte werden die sich wundern....

Ich geb mal meine rc.local an:

modprobe prism2_usb

wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable

wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_auto join ssid=linksys (das ist der Accesspointname) authtype=sharedkey

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast

route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (Routeradresse)

In der resolv.conf hab ich meine DNS-Adresse eingetragen.

in der /etc/modules.conf hab ich "alias wlan0 prism2_usb" eingetragen

Nach einem Reboot hab ich alle Befehle di in der rc.local stehen nochmal in der Konsole eingegeben. 

Beim Booten erscheint das:

message=lnxreq_ifstate

ifstate=enable

resultcode=success

message=lnxreq_autojoin

ssid="linksys"

authtype=sharedkey

resultcode=success

SIOCADDRT: File exists

Eine Idee?

Schönen Gruß

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry,

aber ich kann dir so nicht helfen.

lass dir ruhig zeit, aber probier es mal OHNE verschlüsselung etc.

weil in deinem posting hast du zB nirgends den webkey drinnen...

schau mal, ob du den befehl "iwconfig" hast.

dann kannst du "iwconfig wlan0 key <DEINKEY>" eingeben... 

hth,

ciao

----------

## obmib

iwconfig hab ich nicht.

Schade, du warst mir bis jetzt wirklich eine große Hilfe  :Sad: 

Meine wlancfg-DEFAULT (dort steht auch mein Webkey!)

lnxreq_hostWEPEncrypt=true

lnxreq_hostWEPDecrypt=true

dot11PrivacyInvoked=true

dot11WEPDefaultKeyID=0

dot11ExecludeUnencrypted=true

dot11WEPDefaultKey0=77:46:1B:F8:91:B1:21:BD:16:5C:9A:F6:E1

IS_ADHOC=n

AuthType="sharedkey"

BCNINT=100

CHANNEL=6

BASICRATES="2 4"

OPRATES="2 4 11 22"

Übrigens sorry für den Tippfehler, ich meinte oben nicht rc.local sondern /etc/rc.conf

Hoffe wir bekommen das noch hin!

----------

## _hephaistos_

also, ich sag dir jetzt mal, wie das bei mir ist (weil bei ich verwende die wlan-DEFAULT nicht...)

mein wlan dev ist eth1

/etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 2" #timeout...

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_eth1="<mein-routername>"

key_perseus="<mein-wep-key>"

managed_channel_wlan0="10"

```

/etc/conf.d/wlan.conf (nicht die wlan-DEFAULT!)

```

WLAN_DEVICES="eth1"

ChannelList="01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:00:00:00" #ist standardmäßig drinnen

WLAN_SCAN=n #scannen brauch ich nicht...

SSID_eth1="<mein-routername>"

ENABLE_eth1=y

```

probier das mal durch bitte. in der rc.conf hab ich nichts von wlan....

hth,

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

das mit der rc.conf steht in der README hier: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README

Ich werd das mal probieren, aber in welche Daten soll ich was eintragen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> Ich werd das mal probieren, aber in welche Daten soll ich was eintragen?

 

ja, versuch es...

bitte lies genau. es steht der dateiname drüber!

für die zukunft (und auch jetzt): schau zuerst immer im gentoo forum, wie man programme konfiguriert, weil die rc.conf AFAIK bei gentoo nichts mit wlan zu tun haben sollte...

----------

## obmib

Okay, das hab ich gesehn, nur ob der Treiber darauf reagiert...

Dankeschön, werd mich mal daran machen...

----------

## obmib

Jubel,

ich kann meinen Router anpingen, aber ins Internet komme ich leider immernoch nicht. An was könnte es liegen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

dh: du kriegst jetzt ein IP vom router?

poste mal ifconfig - zur abwechslung  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## obmib

Sorry, entweder ich hab mich das erste mal vertippt und meine eigene IP zum pingen eingegeben oder es hat jetzt noch dem Neustart nicht funktioniert.

Sorry, es ist wie vorher auch schon  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

dein device ist wieder gestartet oder? "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" (bzw. rc-update add net.wlan0 default)???

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hi, 

es hat funktioniert. Hier der Ablauf was ich eingegeben habe:

/etc/init.d/wlan start

rc-update add wlan default

modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1

wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable

wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid=linksys authtype=sharedkey

dhcpcd wlan0

Dann konnte ich den router pingen und komme jetzt ins Internet.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ohne dich hätte ich das nicht geschaft.

Kannst du mir noch einen Tipp geben wie ich das ganze per Autostart hinbekomme? Wenn ich es in die rc.conf eintrage wird logischerweise alles ein paarmal wiederholt, und das muss ja nicht sein.

Schönen Gruß

obmib

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo again,

 *obmib wrote:*   

> /etc/init.d/wlan start
> 
> rc-update add wlan default

 

ja, das musst du nun eh nicht mehr ausführen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe prism2_usb prism2_doreset=1
> 
> wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable
> ...

 

ich hab das leider noch nie gebraucht, aber in der /etc/conf.d/local.start steht

```

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

```

und in /etc/init.d/local:

```

# Add any misc programs that should be started

# to /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd wlan0

 

gehört in die /etc/conf.d/net - hab ich schonmal gepostet..

good luck again  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## obmib

Hi

dhcpcd wlan0 steht ja auch in der net drin...

Okay, das Kommando werd ich wohl auch noch so ausführen können  :Wink: 

Danke für deine Hilfe nochmal  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> dhcpcd wlan0 steht ja auch in der net drin...
> 
> Okay, das Kommando werd ich wohl auch noch so ausführen können 
> ...

 

wie hast du das reingeschrieben? das muss schon funktionieren...

und müsste beim starten von wlan0 verwendet werden....

ciao

----------

## obmib

Es funktioniert aber erst nachdem ich es manuell eingebe...

Ich hab es so eingetragen wie du es geschrieben hast, nur mit wlan0 anstelle von eht0. 

Also essid_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 2"

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *obmib wrote:*   

> Ich hab es so eingetragen wie du es geschrieben hast, nur mit wlan0 anstelle von eth1

 

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

----------

## obmib

Okay, es funktioniert... keine Ahnung, hab mich irgendwie verlesen.

Danke, großartige Community  :Smile: 

----------

## obmib

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt X installiert hab funktionierts nicht mehr... 

Was tun?

----------

## obmib

//edit: das kommt zu dem Thema beim booten:g

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.0-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x4110) is not claimed by any active driver

Mounting local filesystems...

mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist

Starting local...

Starting WLAN Devices: modprobe: Can´t localte modules wlan0

modprobe: Can´t locate module wlan0

message=lnxreq_ifstate

ifstate=fwload

resultcode=success

[...]

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0406.

"""""""""" 0x0302

"""""""""" 0x0414

prism2sl: finished.

wlan already installed in runlevel default; skipping 

message=lnxreq_ifstate

ifsate=enable

resultcode=success

message=lnxreq_autojoin

ssid="linksys"

authtype=sharedkey

resultcode=success

(nach einiger Zeit)

Failed to start local

Außerdem wird nach jedem Neustart mein Eintrag alias wlan0 prism2_usb aus der modules.conf gelöscht! Was soll ich denn nur machen?

----------

